# General > Hobbies >  Card Making stuff for Sale

## horsegirl

My sister has a bundle of ivory card and inserts that she no longer requires (left overs from wedding)  

She also has 4x 25m of ivory ribbon.  There is another reel but it only has a little left on it so will throw it in for free.

Any sensible offers not refused as money will come in handy for xmas

Please send pm if interested

----------

